# Math is hard



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

Ratings are based on the last 500 rides... correct?

99% -- 5*
1% --4*

500 x .99 = 495
500 x .01 = 5

495 x 5* = 2,475*
5 x 4* = 20*

Total stars = 2,495* (out of possible 2,500*)

2,495 / 500 = 4.99*

So why does Uber tell me I'm 4.98* ?? Am I doing the math wrong? I totally could be......


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber math is unlike anybody else’s. My rating should be .03 higher based on the same analysis.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uber’s actual method of calculating is to round out to 10 places. For example:
Uber’s system reads 4.8750000000, but you will see a 4.88 on your app, and your pax will see a 4.9 as your rating.


----------



## Malone33 (Apr 8, 2018)

Why are we concerned about a .01?


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

Malone33 said:


> Why are we concerned about a .01?


Because I'm concerned about accuracy. There are no decimal points in my math. It was an easy one. If Uber can not do simple math correctly... (which is obvious to everyone by now...) then I'll start to question their math on everything... including Mile/Min.

And I'm sure ill find errors there too.... Good thing I don't do this as a full time job...


----------



## MaddMattG (Jun 20, 2017)

Maybe you have 2 1 stars. 0.4% so rounds to zero. Takes .016 off the average (each 1 star is 0.008)


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

The rounding error is in the percentages displayed. Maybe it's 98.6% (5*), 1.2% (4*), and 0.2% (3*), for example.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

MaddMattG said:


> Maybe you have 2 1 stars. 0.4% so rounds to zero. Takes .016 off the average (each 1 star is 0.008)


This could be..... And if it is the case? Then they should display more accurate info.... or maybe I should not give a SH*T cuz Stars don't pay bills


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Donshonda said:


> This could be..... And if it is the case? Then they should display more accurate info.... or maybe I should not give a SH*T cuz Stars don't pay bills


Yes, the second one


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Donshonda said:


> Ratings are based on the last 500 rides... correct?
> 
> 99% -- 5*
> 1% --4*
> ...


gum, candy and a smoke please. badges and stars. the new crypto trash.


----------



## Parableman (Jun 9, 2018)

It's not inaccurate. It's just not as precise as you'd like it.


----------

